

4 Powerful Ways to Stamp Out Misogyny on the Internet - emcarey
http://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/4-powerful-ways-to-stamp-out-misogyny-on-the-internet.html?cid=sf01001

======
emcarey
Will hacker news ever be able to stamp out misogyny in this community? I
really hope so. Whenever an article gets posted about my startup (we're a
women led team) the comments section get's real sexist really quickly - look
forward to the day that finally changes.

